# Jim's Savinelli Doblone d'Oro Review



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

The Virginias are naturally citrusy sweet, grassy with a little earthiness. I taste a little honey, too. The dark fired spicey, woody Kentucky is a minor, but important player, adding some flavor depth and strength. There is an ample amount of raisiny, peppery perique that plays well with the Kentucky spice as it tingles the tongue. You'll want something to drink while you smoke it. The tobacco is coin cut, but very easy to break part or fold and stuff as you please. It's very reminiscent of MacBaren's Three Nuns in several ways, which is no surprise since MacBaren manufactures both mixtures. It's stronger and spicier than Three Nuns was in any version. Consider this to be a hot-to-trot kissing cousin to the new Three Nuns. It burns well with a meaty consistent flavor with no bite or dullness, and no dottle.


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the review! Sounds good given my newly found love of perique.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have been toying with the Idea of trying this and now that I have found a site that is offering a free Tin with a New Savinelli pipe I guess this sounds right. 

Thank you for the Review. 
James


----------



## cappadoc (May 22, 2012)

I tried this today for the first time.
I like the addition of the Kentucky as it adds a depth, or bottom note, not found in many VaPers.
Quite good.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I got a tin of this with a Savinelli pipe purchase at BnB. Haven't tried it yet.


----------

